# Oliver Heywood on the two covenants contrasted (1)



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 8, 2021)

God deals with man by way of covenant. This hath been his manner with mankind ever since there was man on the face of the earth; when God had created the first man Adam, he entered into covenant with him, which was a covenant of friendship, and gave him faculties, and ability to perform perfect, personal, and perpetual obedience; but he violating that covenant, God again entered unto another covenant called a new covenant, or covenant of reconciliation, contracted betwixt an offended God, and fallen man; these are commonly distinguished into “the covenant of works, and the covenant of grace;” and it may be worth while in a few words, to explain the difference between them, and the rather because, as Luther saith, the whole scripture, and the knowledge of theology depend upon the right distinguishing of law and gospel; and he earnestly admonisheth ministers to study the difference between the two covenants. …

1. These two covenants differ [_genere_] in kind, the former covenant being a covenant of friendship, between persons at amity, the infinite Creator, and Adam his perfect creature, to manifest man’s dependence on God, and try his obedience; but now the case is altered, man is fallen, and hath offended his sovereign. This second covenant is intended to conciliate and establish a new made friendship between these parties at variance; this second covenant sets all at rights between an offended God, and offending man. ...

For more, see Oliver Heywood on the two covenants contrasted (1).

Reactions: Like 1 | Edifying 1


----------

